# "Soar No More" Decoys



## Scottie_The_Boy

Anyone have a idea what they are selling there Pigeon and Crow decoys for Pr Dozen?

I have yet to get a Email back on prices,And I would like to give them a try.

Also it's Nice that they are Located in N.Y. like myself in Watertown N.Y. To far for me to drive for a few dozen decoys.

Any help on prices would help alot.

Unless I hear back from Matt on the price he is asking for them.

Gained another farm tonight to shoot Pigeons,crows and starlings from,Just can't shoot shotguns to close to the barn Spooks the cows. But he atless gave us the green light and Pointed out a few other spots we might want to try threw out the summer. Didn't have any luck shooting any birds today ..Rain had them all run off,We Bumped a few barns and nothing inside um' so it was odd....

And barns we found starlings and pigeons in, they won't allow even air rifles in them..

Thanks all and best wishes bird hunting.

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

My Mistake all, the local decoys in the watertown N.Y. area are Hawkeye decoys....

I shall Email them I guess for prices as I already found out the price pr dozen on soarnomore decoys out of Indiana or Illinois...

Take care 
Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## TMACK2010

Scottie_The_Boy said:


> Anyone have a idea what they are selling there Pigeon and Crow decoys for Pr Dozen?
> 
> I have yet to get a Email back on prices,And I would like to give them a try.
> 
> Also it's Nice that they are Located in N.Y. like myself in Watertown N.Y. To far for me to drive for a few dozen decoys.
> 
> Any help on prices would help alot.
> 
> Unless I hear back from Matt on the price he is asking for them.
> 
> Gained another farm tonight to shoot Pigeons,crows and starlings from,Just can't shoot shotguns to close to the barn Spooks the cows. But he atless gave us the green light and Pointed out a few other spots we might want to try threw out the summer. Didn't have any luck shooting any birds today ..Rain had them all run off,We Bumped a few barns and nothing inside um' so it was odd....
> 
> And barns we found starlings and pigeons in, they won't allow even air rifles in them..
> 
> Thanks all and best wishes bird hunting.
> 
> Scottie_The_Boy


 Tmack2010---Steuben County NY I know ackley & sons down in PA are selling pigons doves and crows in a pack of three for $15 bucks but if you know a place in steuben ny where i can buy 6 or 12 in a pack let me know goob 
Thanks Murph


----------

